# What is titanium?



## aikiman44 (Jan 26, 2007)

Got this from the Tighe custom pen site, and I liked it:

What is Titanium? 
"Titanium is an element (symbol Ti) like gold, silver and platinum. Its atomic number is 22, with atomic weight of 47.9, an electron configuration of 2-8-10-2, and a specific gravity of 4.5. Titanium has a melting point of 3020 F (1660C) and a boiling point of 5949 F (3287C).It is a silvery white non ferrous metal with the highest strength to weight ratio of any known element. For this reason titanium is the favored material in the aerospace industry. 85% of the structural components in the Space Shuttle are made of titanium. 

The name titanium was derived from the Titans of Greek mythology, known for their extreme and superior strength. Titanium belongs to an elite category of elements known as refractory metals. One of the more outstanding characteristics of these materials lies in the refractive properties inherent to their oxides. Titanium is naturally platinum gray. By applying heat or electricity one may unleash its refractive properties, inducing various oxide thicknesses on the material surface. Titanium anodizing is best performed electrolytically. The resulting titanium oxide causes an optical interference with a purity and vivacity much the same as witnessed in the luminescent colors of oil on water, a peacock's feather, or a rainbow. These colors are not the results of dyes, but a natural oxide produced by the metal when stimulated. 

Titanium has positively and diversely impacted mankind more than any single element in history. It is the element that took us to the depths of the ocean, the far reaches of the galaxy and elevated our capacities in medicine, industry and science. 

Titanium is inert. The most bio-compatible element known to man, and therefore the material of preference in the medical world for surgical tools, implants, pacemaker cases, and other internal casings. It will not react to ANY chemistry other than Hydrofluoric acid. Pure titanium is 100% hypoallergenic. It won’t react with the body or chemicals, making it a great choice for even those persons most sensitive to other materials. And, unlike silver, titanium will never tarnish!"


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's some more info for you:​
-----> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanium <-----​ 
On the downside, titanium isn't a great choice for a heatsink. The main reason titanium is so expensive is because the extraction process is complex and sacrifices another expensive metal, magnesium. But a newer extraction process will probably bring the cost of titanium down. Which could be a bad thing since flashlight makers might have one less exotic material to make special lights out of.


----------



## fnmag (Jan 27, 2007)

Titanium is what makes my knees quake and my wallet shriek! :rock:


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 27, 2007)

FrogsInWinter said:


> ....... But a newer extraction process will probably bring the cost of titanium down. Which could be a bad thing since flashlight makers might have one less exotic material to make special lights out of.



:thinking: :shrug: If Ti were free, Ti products would still be expensive.


----------



## Illum (Jan 27, 2007)

McGizmo said:


> :thinking: :shrug: If Ti were free, Ti products would still be expensive.



yep...
I think only cobalt bits can drill titanium, i dunno...never drilled titanium before


----------



## highorder (Jan 27, 2007)

> yep...
> I think only cobalt bits can drill titanium, i dunno...never drilled titanium before



not quite. you can drill Ti with HSS, using proper care.

coated carbide makes it easier.


----------



## Illum (Jan 27, 2007)

Don, how long does it take for you to mill a Mclux Ti from a bar of this stuff?


----------



## indycrucible (Jan 28, 2007)

Titanium does not have the highest strength to weight ratio of any element. Carbon nanotubes have a much higher ratio, and if you want to talk engineering materials in general, aromatic polyamide fibers like kevar have a much higher ratio also.

Titanium is not inert. If it were, it wouldn't form the oxides that were written about earlier in the text. Whoever wrote that doesn't seem to know how the periodic table works.

As far as Ti being the "most bio-compatible element known to man"... that one's just funny. How about Carbon? Maybe they meant metal, not element.

I'm not bashing here, I guess I am tired of people treating Ti like it's some wonder material. On it's best day, it's almost as strong as steel when it's extensively alloyed. On the other hand, I like it just as much as the next nerd (my wife and I have Ti wedding rings), but I don't need to make it something that it's not.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 28, 2007)

Since your not bashing niether am I but this made me wonder "Titanium does not have the highest strength to weight ratio of any element. Carbon nanotubes have a much higher ratio" while that may be true as an element in the raw state titanium takes the cake for highest strength-wieght ration, titanium is also not inert but niether is gold without adding energy niether gold nor titanium will change chemically. Titanium is quite a nice material although for brute strength steel has a higher strength to volume ration (titanium has the higher strength to weight ratio don't confuse the two identically sized pieces of steel and titanium and the steel will be stronger but heavier) I personally favor Tungsten's ultra high metling point and incredible alloy hardness. ALthough its rather heavy, and lastly titanium is very stiff compared to steel it cracks before it bends so it is a terrible material for spring typ edevices unless in certain low content alloys.


----------



## drizzle (Jan 28, 2007)

indycrucible said:


> As far as Ti being the "most bio-compatible element known to man"... that one's just funny. How about Carbon? Maybe they meant metal, not element.


I think by "bio-compatible" they meant non-reactive.

My question is if we can get Ti with all the pretty oxide colors why don't we see more of it? I know Atwood does it. What about rainbow Ti flashlights?


----------



## 65535 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds to me (from what I have heard) the Titanium colors are flakey and aren't too tough.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 28, 2007)

drizzle said:


> My question is if we can get Ti with all the pretty oxide colors why don't we see more of it? I know Atwood does it. What about rainbow Ti flashlights?


The Ti Draco (modamag) has a choice of TiCN or TiN coatings. Photos in the first post here:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=137487

And modamag is also offering a service for TiCN, TiN and other coatings here:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=149482


----------



## indycrucible (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe I'm looking at this too absolutely...

Titanium is far from non-reactive. It is highly reactive. That is why it forms the tenacious oxides in it's surface very rapidly. After the oxide is formed on the surface, then the surface is non-reactive.

"..._and lastly titanium is very stiff compared to steel..."_
Ti is not as stiff as Steel, the vaunted wonder alloy Ti6Al4V's Modulus of Elasticity is half of a cheap steel like 1018. Ti is excellent for springs when properly heat treated, all of the new Yamaha MX bikes come with Ti shock springs stock. Because of Ti's low density and higher flexibility that steel, the performance of springs made from it is much better than steel springs.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 28, 2007)

Very informative thread :thumbsup:


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 28, 2007)

indycrucible - the quoted article above said 'element' not compound. Kevlar is not an element. It sounds to me like you ARE bashing as you state you are 'tired of people treating Ti like it's some wonder material'. As far as it being the most bio-compatible element you have taken this out of context - they were referring to the most bio-compatible element available for making medical implants and tools - such as pins to hold bones together and for that it is the best thing available. Try doing that with carbon. Also your statement that it is highly reactive is misleading as it does not react with things in the environment like most other metals do. It doesn't rust and can be exposed to seawater with no problems and exposed to things that would destroy most other metal elements. I don't understand why there is always one or two people who want to get on a negative rant about Ti. Do people think they are going to drive the price of it down by putting it down? Everyone's entitled to their opinion and feelings about it but some of your statements seem to be comparing apples to oranges and some just are not accurate.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 28, 2007)

65535 said:


> Sounds to me (from what I have heard) the Titanium colors are flakey and aren't too tough.


When Ti is anodized it is tougher than bare Ti and resists scratching. I've got a Titanium knife clip I made and anodized gold color. That knife is in my back pocket at ALL times and I spend quite a bit of time sitting with that clip rubbing up against leather and other materials. It's been on this knife over a year and still has most of the color on it. I've always wondered why those making lights in Ti don't anodize them to colors. If I ever get a Ti light or even bezel it's getting anodized.


----------



## indycrucible (Jan 28, 2007)

matrixshaman said:


> indycrucible - the quoted article above said 'element' not compound. Kevlar is not an element.


I said carbon nanotube which is an allotrope Carbon, Carbon is an element. I qualified my comment aboout Kevlar: _"and if you want to talk engineering materials in general..."_

As for bio-compatability, if we are now talking about Ti as an engineering material, then yes, it is an excellent material for implants, etc. Although it is typically used in highly alloyed forms.



matrixshaman said:


> Also your statement that it is highly reactive is misleading as it does not react with things in the environment like most other metals do. It doesn't rust and can be exposed to seawater with no problems and exposed to things that would destroy most other metal elements.


Are we talking about engineering materials again here or elements? Elemental Ti is highly reactive with Oxygen. Ti as a eng. material has an oxide layer that protects it as you described.



matrixshaman said:


> Everyone's entitled to their opinion and feelings about it but some of your statements seem to be comparing apples to oranges and some just are not accurate.


Everything I said is accurate. You talk about apples and oranges, but easily switch back and forth between Ti as an element, and Ti that can actually be made into something, i.e. an engineering material. Elemental Ti can only exist in a ultra-hard vacuum, not in a flashlight, knife, firearm, etc.

I'm not bashing Ti, nor is this a negative rant. I gave a specific example of where Ti alloys are superior to steel when discussing the spring. Identifying incorrect information is not negative, it's for the benefit of those interested in the subject. I look forward to Ti getting cheaper to refine and process, as it will greatly benefit the industry I work in, but I am not so nieve to think discussing it with fellow flashaholics will make any difference.

Let review:

Ti is not inert. One look at it's placement on the periodic table confirms this. http://www.webelements.com/
Ti has approximately half the stiffness of Steel. www.matweb.com
Ti does not have the highest strength to weight ratio of any element. The highest of any metal, but not any element. http://www.pa.msu.edu/cmp/csc/nanotube.html


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 28, 2007)

Well I just lost a long post thanks to a server that was too busy! 

I agree that Ti is overhyped and misunderstood by many. Still, it has some properties and combined aspects which make it a very good selection for many applications.

I get upset when one states general comparisons such as steel VS Ti! The alloys of each make a BIG difference and what is true of a specific alloy is not always the case in general. 

There is one Ti alloy for instance that will prevail over all takers in its areas of superiority. Unfortunately this alloy is not presently formable or machinable to any great extent or useability. I refer to NITINOL. This would be the ultimate material for many tools and parts including a flashlight, IMHO.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 28, 2007)

Don,
If the server is too busy, you can usually just hit "back", and your post will be there - maybe it's because I use a Mac :nana:, but I've never lost a post or a PM... if I get "server too busy", I just back out, wait a minute, and resend.
 john


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 28, 2007)

[OT] John,
Going back works sometimes but others it doesn't. In this case, back brought me to a blank text box. :shrug: [/OT]


----------



## Anglepoise (Jan 28, 2007)

McGizmo said:


> Well I just lost a long post thanks to a server that was too busy!



It's a pain in the neck when this happens and in your case I would think more so, as your posts are usually long and detailed.

I have got into the habit of pasting the post to the clipboard before hitting the preview or post button. Then if the server locks you out, you have the backup waiting to be pasted into the message box once the server fixes itself.


----------



## indycrucible (Jan 28, 2007)

McGizmo said:


> There is one Ti alloy for instance that will prevail over all takers in its areas of superiority. Unfortunately this alloy is not presently formable or machinable to any great extent or useability. I refer to NITINOL. This would be the ultimate material for many tools and parts including a flashlight, IMHO.


Don, I'm interested to hear what you feel the benefits of using a shape memory alloy for a flashlight are. The applications I've always heard are for things like one-piece wings that can flex so that separate, movable control surfaces are not needed. 

Maybe you could make a relector that changed it's shape to go continuously go from flood to spot.


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 28, 2007)

indycrucible,
It's all academic so no point in wasting too much time on it but I would go for NITINOL for its corrosion resistance, tensile strength and have it set for superelastic state at normal operating temps. You could have thin wall construction that would just "bounce" back to shape after a drop or banging.


----------



## Fringe (Jan 28, 2007)

This is a great read. thanks all.

I wish Don's lengthy post was not lost.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 28, 2007)

A co-worker had some glasses that I believe were made from Nitinol (he called it Titanium but it had the properties of Nitinol) because he was always forgetting and sitting on his regular framed glasses thus ruining them. His Nitinol frames were amazing - he twisted them completely with one side about 180° or more from the other side and they popped right back to their original shape. Cool stuff - just another reason to :bow: Titanium 
 indycrucible .......


----------



## indycrucible (Jan 28, 2007)

Shape memory alloys have some very interesting properties, some have been developed that when an electrical stimulous is applied, the wire (it's only been made in wires so far) changes length, then when a different stimulous is used, it goes to a different length. Very cool stuff.

Oh yeah, Matrixshaman, Nitinol is technically a Nickel alloy because it is 55% Ni.


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 28, 2007)

indycrucible,
Good point on the alloy being nickel based. I never considered it a Ti alloy until I ran across some "magic" fishing leader wire touted as Ti alloy as well as the eyeglass frames. I think these companies intentionally call it a Ti alloy to add to the hype as well as hide the actual material they are using. Ihad been turned on to some NITINOL wire back in the early '70's and it was pretty clear to me that this stuff was actually NITINOL. I bought some of the leader wire and set the shape memory with heat just as suggested in the literature on NITINOL. Make some cool parlor tricks with the stuff!!  Hand someone a length of skiny wire and tell them to bend it into a shape. Take it and throw it into a cup of hot water and it instantly bounces back into its memory shape!! Put a weight on the end of a wire held horizontal and watch the wire bend down. Hit it with a heat gun and watch the wire lift the weight and approach horizontal again!


----------



## faw67 (Jan 28, 2007)

First off titanium is a marvelous metal, its light and strong , but dont be afraid of it , some grades are very easily machined, and others are not , just as many other materials. When you are ready to start working with it ask your suppliers for the grades that are going to be easily machined and will meet your specifications. I'm not a expert on the grades , but I am a machinist thats has had the pleasure of working with some , and it wasnt that bad , there are many stainless steels out there I would much rather stay away from!
FAW


----------

